# buckeye lake up date



## dillon basser

saugeye are bite'en at fairfield beach,4-5# range.the catfish are hit'en at leibs island.i don't know on what baits,just got this news at 1pm today.


----------



## Joey209

dillon basser said:


> saugeye are bite'en at fairfield beach,4-5# range.the catfish are hit'en at leibs island.i don't know on what baits,just got this news at 1pm today.


Im gonna go ahead and downsize your saugeye report to 1-3 lbs LOL


----------



## Duckdude82

and i'm gonna change it to "a saugeye tried to bite" as well lol


----------



## Fishingislife

Sounds like a rookie poster report!


----------



## dillon basser

i was just passing along what the talk was about at the tackle shop today.


----------



## puterdude

Come on guys,play nice!


----------



## Jigging Jim

Thank you for the Report dillon basser.


----------



## Duckdude82

that isn't from the bait shop guy in millersport was it? nice guy but wow.....he has some impressive reports lol


----------



## dillon basser

i was at bob's outdoor supply here in newark,guy came in and was restocken up on his saugeye baits and crappie baits and was headed back out this afternoon late and was hopeing the wind would pick up like it did yesterday when he got into the saugeye (quote) the whorse the weather the better they bite out there.


----------



## Duckdude82

dieing to get the boat wet so it doesn't take a good report but it does get the blood pumping regardless. weather looks like crap all weekend though....maybe next weekend


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

And it begins. Dick hope to meat up with you this year on our quest for the one lol


----------



## Knew2Fish

Thanks for the report basser. This early in the season I'm not as focused on the weight as much as catchin fish. Easy to cast doubt from a computer chair, especially after 4 or so months away from action.I almost had the boat hooked up when I decided to scope out the lake tuesday. nice day but brisk wind said to wait. Plus loading the boat solo without a dock would have been a challenge. Any chance you spotted which lures this fellow was stocking up on????? Oh, and my favorite, and no exact honeyhole or anything, but maybe the GPS coordinates???lol...hope the weather cooperates before the start of turkey season!


----------



## dillon basser

no idi'nt want to be to forwared, the conversation started out about catfishing,i was telling him about the catfish tourment that shaun was putting together and he liked that than he just started telling me about the saugeye he was catching.my friend i was waiting on to pay bob so we could leave,ask me if i new that fellow and i said no jerry said he sees that guy all the time out at buckeye fishing at differant place'es,so he probably knows what he's talke'en about.


----------



## MDBuckeye

dillon basser said:


> i was at bob's outdoor supply here in newark,guy came in and was restocken up on his saugeye baits and crappie baits and was headed back out this afternoon late and was hopeing the wind would pick up like it did yesterday when he got into the saugeye (quote) the whorse the weather the better they bite out there.


I agree about the weather thing. It does seem the worse the weather the better the fish bite. Saugeye anyhow, but I've never caught one so...


----------



## puterdude

MDBuckeye said:


> I agree about the weather thing. It does seem the worse the weather the better the fish bite. Saugeye anyhow, but I've never caught one so...


You're beginning to play on my sympathetic side.I will have to take you out on Buckeye with camera in hand and picture your first one.Everybody should witness the forming of an addiction first hand


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Dick I herd some good things coming out of the north lol


----------



## st.slippy

Thanks for the report. I'm just dying to hear all the specific spots and info about the dillon bass once spring kicks up.


----------



## killingtime

i caught some saugeye at north shore on hot dogs with mustard and catshup, atleast thats what they were hitting on before i woke up from my nap earlier today. man i need to catch some fish.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Man you had me going until I got to the mustard! That was funny. I've been catching some crappies at Lake Logan, and getting skunked on trout at Rose lake. hop


----------



## killingtime

i got a few saugeye but thats about it. i might try to go this evening.


----------



## dillon basser

st.slippy said:


> Thanks for the report. I'm just dying to hear all the specific spots and info about the dillon bass once spring kicks up.


one of the better ways to catch bass at dillon is to put on a crankbait,put your trolling motor on a good medium speed and cover water because the fish are either in the shallow's the deep or somewhere in between.


----------



## Sarge189

Whats a good time frame to hit Buckeye lake for the saugeye. I'm traveling from Chillicothe so I want to gauge my travel time.


----------



## lordofthepunks

dillon basser said:


> one of the better ways to catch bass at dillon is to put on a crankbait,put your trolling motor on a good medium speed and cover water because the fish are either in the shallow's the deep or somewhere in between.


lol, guess we dont have to fish the road around the lake, or the parking lot.


----------



## killingtime

dillon basser said:


> one of the better ways to catch bass at dillon is to put on a crankbait,put your trolling motor on a good medium speed and cover water because the fish are either in the shallow's the deep or somewhere in between.


so that one crankbait will cover the shallows and deep water. man thats one efficient crankbait.


----------



## KWaller

Caught 40 big crappie from 1 till 4:30 today. My two biggest were 1.8 lbs Bro-n-laws was 1.6. we only had 6 under 9.5 inchhes we kept. Probably threw back nearly 20 or so 9 inchers. They all weighed a combined weight of 29 lbs and overflowed our 5 gallon bucket. Had some FUN!!!


----------



## dillon basser

sounds like you had a real good day,by the way is your dad's name rick? if so i worked with him at commuicolor.


----------



## KWaller

dillon basser said:


> sounds like you had a real good day,by the way is your dad's name rick? if so i worked with him at commuicolor.


Nope got an uncle named tht maybe it was him


----------



## dillon basser

yeah i''ll bet it is your uncle i thought he lived out at thornport somewhere,you heard anything on the saugeye bite out there ?


----------



## KWaller

Im not much of a saugeye fisherman just crappie and bass, but i no theres people tryin around the lake just about everywhere. the shad r movin to the channels so i could imagine liebs island might have so. Cught a 12 inch perch today though


----------



## dillon basser

well i'll bet that fairfield beach channel would be a good place to start looken for them eyes,seeing the sand bar runs through that area and the mouth of the channel has quit a bit of gravel a round it.keep on top of those crappie and let me know how your doing.thanks for all your info.


----------



## KWaller

sure will. Good luck if u try for some


----------



## crazyekickinit

Hey kwaller (or anyone else)... I'm looking to hit up Buckeye for a couple hours tomorrow to try out some crappie rigs I constructed. I don't want to break out the canoe just yet, any good shoreline spots to fish 'em from?


----------



## KWaller

Yes I do. On the east side u can go on honey creek road. Its right off of s.r. 13. Past a little market. Goin down honeycreek, about 100 yards past the light, on the left before the bridge u can park and walk right to the water. just cast towards the middle there's pads under the water everywhere. Good luck and tell me how u do

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

Hey KW did you go out and hook some today?


----------



## KWaller

Only fished for 10 min. From the dock and got one cause we went to the osu game

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

very good game......go bucks....oh!!


----------



## KWaller

I agree... IO!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crazyekickinit

Thanks for the suggestion... I'll post some photos of my harvest if I grab a few. GO BUCKS!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Is there really saugeye in buckeye lake? I think all they got in there is cat fish maybe a wiper our two.


----------



## Eric E

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1170332]Is there really saugeye in buckeye lake? I think all they got in there is cat fish maybe a wiper our two.[/quote]
Bunch of little cats is all I have ever caught.


sent from my HTC evo


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Eric E are you heading to newlex for the trout this month. if so we will see ya out there.


----------



## KWaller

Crazye, if u go on the weekend u will probably be fishin with 3-5 guys tht fish there a lot. They might be from OGF I don't no

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ringmuskie9

I know this is probably a long shot but.... Does anyone have any tips on catching the eye's at buckeye? Done a lot of bass fishing just not a lot of saugeye fishing. I heard of people using jigs, reef runners bottom bouncers but have no experience myself. Any info would be very helpful. 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Bluegrasser

I've fished Buckeye for years, and have heard many rumors of saugeye being in there. But, I think they are just that, "RUMORS". Anyone wanting to do some serious " 'eye chasing" should concentrate they efforts at Alum, Hoover, and Indian Lakes. I think I'll keep trying Buckeye 'til I catch one. Sometimes, rumors have some truth behind them.


----------



## KWaller

Yea tht rumor.... is deffinetly true. Just go out and not fish for saugeye and u will sleigh them lol. But if u have a boat just go where u see shad jumpin and normally they're there. If u try the summer, go by the marsh and do some trollin.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller

Was any of u guys at the bridge on honey creek today? Saw a bag of nice lookin crappies too. Ill try tonight.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

KWaller said:


> Yea tht rumor.... is deffinetly true. Just go out and not fish for saugeye and u will sleigh them lol. But if u have a boat just go where u see shad jumpin and normally they're there. If u try the summer, go by the marsh and do some trollin.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


thats the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!just when i think i got the bass figured out for tourment day the saugeye move in and i can't keep them off my bait,i spend more time changing out baits than fishing,and they just keep comming!!!


----------



## crazyekickinit

I hit up the Honey Creek bridge today... I tried a couple different rigs to no avail. There were some people there catching a few gills and a small crappie, I just wasn't one of them.


----------



## puterdude

Saugeyes in Buckeye really? Wow, who'd a thunk it.Guess I will have to get the boat out and see if I can snag a eye or two,or some of those 1 1/2 lb crappies too.


----------



## Eric E

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1170412]Eric E are you heading to newlex for the trout this month. if so we will see ya out there.[/quote]
Taking off early the first day... pm, me and let me know what you are driving nowadays.



sent from my HTC evo


----------



## KWaller

Well we caught about 25 tonight. Biggest was 13 in got a lot of 11 inchers too. 
Crazye, I wouldn't get too downed on ur rigg cause I nvr had done too good there either 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crazyekickinit

I went to the spot you suggested, yet you say you never did too well there? I'm confused...


----------



## KWaller

I think its the best spot to land fish for crappie on the lake but I'm just sayin don't get too downed on tht new rigg cause so many people fish there all the time so it gets heavily fished. But if I had too fish from land, I fish there hands down.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sarge189

Its been some years since I fished Buckeye Lake has it been cleaned up and can you eat the fish out of the lake. Also what is the best area to catch eyes from the bank any suggestions please.


----------



## KWaller

Yea its fairly clean and we eat crappie out of tht lake 24/7. A few yaers back it was as clear as a river, u could see straight to the bottom. Not to sure about where to go for saugeye though.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

Wow!!!! thats a nice bunch of crappie,you get them today?


----------



## KWaller

The 40 and the 2 were staurday the other was yesterday

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude

Whoa Doggy ,nice job man.Nice spot too
Good pics!


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice crappies! Looks like fun.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Nice batch of fish


----------



## Sarge189

Very Nice, really nice catch of crappie.


----------



## KWaller

Haha thanks

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Shaun69007

Looks like im hitting bucket today! Recognize the spot just not sure if its Fairfield side or Stellars. Are the Crappie hitting up in the pads yet? Minnow or Jig? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KWaller

They're in the pads but wat do u mean by "stellar"

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Shaun69007

KWaller said:


> They're in the pads but wat do u mean by "stellar"
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Sorry quick Fingers SELLERS POINT.


----------



## KWaller

O haha well jigs r the thing right bow. I've been usin 2 to 2 1/2 inch srait tail shad color under a float bout 14 inches down. And u have the spot wrong haha

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

LOL thats all I can say.If you know the lake you know the spot


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Puterdude.. I see what you were saying about some good Crappies down there...Nice fish and I enjoyed the pics...They are talking 6 to 8 inches of that white stuff up here tomorrow night..JIM....CL....


----------



## puterdude

Wow Jim sorry bout your luck,this winter is hard dying for sure.Maybe this will be your last snow,let's hope anyway.


----------



## clarkpba

Looks like they are starting to get lively there at Buckeye. I was hoping to head over there some time next week if the weather is nice enough. My father in law really enjoys going. I was wondering if one of you guys would be willing to point us in the right direction and give us a few pointers on the baits and lures. We want to target the crappies of course. you can PM me if you dont want to anounce it to the world. My father in law is laid off from work right now so a really nice fish dinner would go along way for him. Thanks in advance


----------



## jshbuckeye

Im no expert but I would say to keep your jig or minner 6 to 16 inches below the surface in no deeper then 1 to 2 foot of water to start, at least thats where im headed and just poke along any bank till you find em, I would stay with the rip rap to begin with, others may have other ideas and I will read theres also good luck to ya.


----------



## KWaller

Any one fishin buckeye by boat this Saturday???

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

by my rain gauge map it looks like they may have open up the spill way some the south fork of the licking river is up to 7.77 feet.


----------



## Gfunk

My son and I are trying to get out there on Saturday, I'll post results if any.....  We plan on drifting jigs under bobbers tipped with minnows or maybe even slow trolling some harnesses.


----------



## jim8861

hope to be on the lake at 1pm sat.crappie & some eyes.is the lake muddy or up.


----------



## KWaller

Up high but decently clear

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

KWaller said:


> Up high but decently clear
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


did they open up the spillway some?the south fork is at 8.22 ft.right now.


----------



## KWaller

Not tht I noticed the lake hasn't shallowed any or stopped risin 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

KWaller said:


> Not tht I noticed the lake hasn't shallowed any or stopped risin
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


must still have the spillway closed,the south fork river is down to 5.96 and falling could 
be some good fishing come sunday,to windy saturday.


----------



## KWaller

Were still gonna try the lake tomorrow anyways haha

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser

KWaller said:


> Were still gonna try the lake tomorrow anyways haha
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Well kw,did the wind blow you off the lake today?I used this nice weather
to get my boat ready,got the gas motor fired up/70hp.johnson,put a new prop
on the trolling motor/pluse a new diehard trolling battery.I think i may go to buckeye wensday,if the weather holds out,do you think any of the bass might
want to bite?


----------



## KWaller

Well the morning till 2:00 bite sucked! The wind was horrible couldn't even slow down to fish the pads... there were white caps in the bays!
After tht the wind calmed and we eneded up with over 30 keepers only about 15 keepers in the morning.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## killingtime

crappie fishing was a little slower today with 7 between 91/2-101/2 inches but landed a good amount of jumbo bluegills. had alot of crappie between 7-9 inches which is good for the future. caught alot of good fish this week with the biggest crappie being just a little under 13 inches and even caught a couple nice perch that i put back as they were full of eggs. lots of boats on the lake today.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Sweet report kt im ready, and the boat is real close or it is ready and it might just have to be a lil rough this season.


----------



## KWaller

Water temp is up to 56 deg. Caught a lot today and so did Buckeye5! lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude

Don't know where you're getting 56 degrees at but the best I could find was 51 in 2 ft of water.It was 45 or 46 anywhere there was some depth.Shortdrift & I did kill the crappies too today


----------



## GerardV

Out at Leib's, nobody caught a fish for the few hours I was there. It was sad.


----------



## clarkpba

Hey Kyle i can agree with you on Buckeye5 laying the smack down on the crappie. We ran in to him today out there and he was slaying them. We fished next to him for about 45 minutes and did pretty well we brought home 14 with all of them being over 11". the biggest was a 14 3/8". We did release about 15-20 that were under size. We caught all of those in a little over an hour. Thanks for the tips they really helped out and made my father in laws day for sure.


----------



## KWaller

clarkpba said:


> Hey Kyle i can agree with you on Buckeye5 laying the smack down on the crappie. We ran in to him today out there and he was slaying them. We fished next to him for about 45 minutes and did pretty well we brought home 14 with all of them being over 11". the biggest was a 14 3/8". We did release about 15-20 that were under size. We caught all of those in a little over an hour. Thanks for the tips they really helped out and made my father in laws day for sure.


Anytime glad u did good and tht man u met is actually my dads friend. We went out at 530 till 8 and caught over 30 there. Nice job on the 14 incher tht preety big.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller

puterdude said:


> Don't know where you're getting 56 degrees at but the best I could find was 51 in 2 ft of water.It was 45 or 46 anywhere there was some depth.Shortdrift & I did kill the crappies too today


All our 4 depth finders said 56 including our new sideimager we saw it that warm it might been cause we were shallow and on pads

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Buckeye5

Hey Clarkpba, it was great to talk with you out on the water yesterday. It sure was nice out there yesterday. Glad to see you guys got some to take home. I will have to say that most of the credit needs to go to KW. He does have the magic touch. Hope to run into you guys again sometime. KW, sorry I didn't get down to your place yesterday. Got stuck in one place. Clarkpba and I left some for you!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

puterdude said:


> Don't know where you're getting 56 degrees at but the best I could find was 51 in 2 ft of water.It was 45 or 46 anywhere there was some depth.Shortdrift & I did kill the crappies too today


This is great glad to hear you and Shortdrift got into them ..Enjoy your fish fry..Our lakes up here are just starting to go down a little ..Most were at the flood stage last week...JIM....CL...:F


----------



## KWaller

Buckeye5 said:


> Hey Clarkpba, it was great to talk with you out on the water yesterday. It sure was nice out there yesterday. Glad to see you guys got some to take home. I will have to say that most of the credit needs to go to KW. He does have the magic touch. Hope to run into you guys again sometime. KW, sorry I didn't get down to your place yesterday. Got stuck in one place. Clarkpba and I left some for you!!!


Hahaha thanks jeff me and dad caught a lot there and in some other pads. We will b out sat. And sun. Call us if ur out

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude

Was a good first trip out after the long winter.Felt great feeling the tuck & seeing the bobbers disappear.Twice I looked like a Christmas trip wrapped with garland,first time I ever seen fishing line wrap around a body so well.....mine.Shortdrift had to help unwrap me.But it was still great day to be on the water.We seen the biggest muskrat we've ever seen.This puppy was huge,looked like a beaver in size.Was nice day and the crappies co-operating was a added bonus


----------



## clarkpba

Me and a couple other friends are going out there to try it today. Hopefully we can hit em pretty hard. It sure was fun yesterday that's for sure.


----------



## MDBuckeye

clarkpba said:


> Hey Kyle i can agree with you on Buckeye5 laying the smack down on the crappie. We ran in to him today out there and he was slaying them. We fished next to him for about 45 minutes and did pretty well we brought home 14 with all of them being over 11". the biggest was a 14 3/8". We did release about 15-20 that were under size. We caught all of those in a little over an hour. Thanks for the tips they really helped out and made my father in laws day for sure.


14 3/8ths" ??? That's a pig crappie.
Did it have any weight to it?


----------



## nicksta500

I ended up fishing buckeye all day today, caught 1 small saugeye on a lindy rig and lost two giants on a crankbait. Both fish took a bunch of line and then the hook came out. No crappies though....


----------



## hoplovestofish

Took the boat to Buckeye today. We ended up with two hybrids at four pounds each. Lost one crappie at the boat. Snagged a 12 lb. carp. No saugeye. hop


----------



## puterdude

Was wondering about the hybrids.They usually start good at this time. Good job on them


----------



## Shortdrift

Thanks to Dick for finding us some crappie. We caught somewhere between 30 or 40 plus one bass. Lot of 9" t0 10" crappie but we only kept nine that were 10.5 to 12.5". Thanks for a fun day bud. I'll be back some and then it is time for you to visit Erie.


----------



## puterdude

We'll do it again soon,especially since the hybrids are making themselves known at last


----------



## GerardV

Fished from shore at Leib's again today. Saw three or four really nice wipers caught on shrimp, a worm and some type of lure, I wasn't close enough to see what kind. 

(I think they were wipers, I don't fish for them so I don't know the difference between a wiper and striper in appearance, and don't know if there are legit stripers in Buckeye, I do know a guy fishing near me almost lost his pole) 

Then around 4pm, right as the front blew in, the crappie went nuts - but only for me! No kidding.

My wife, son and one of my daughters came out about that time and within minutes, we pulled a bunch of crappie. I looked like an idiot running around trying to keep them catching fish by keeping lines untangled, baiting hooks, unhooking fish, measuring them, etc, etc. 

There were two guys sitting on the other side of the channel laughing at me as I ran in circles! 

We took around five crappie home, and threw back a lot. Also caught one bluegill that we threw back.

Hopefully, the 3hp Evinrude for my 14foot jon boat will be running soon and I can take the boat out instead of watch everyone else take their boats out!

Still, all in all, it was a great day.

My son and daughter had a blast and my wife is still laughing at the way I ran around trying to keep bait in the water while the fish were biting. Each time I managed to hook a fish my son would run over and want to reel it in. More than once, he promised to take the last fish we pulled in off the hook and get it re-baited, only to drop it, literally, as soon as there was a fish on.

My eight year old daughter, however, wanted to reel in one fish, that is all she asked to do. It turned out to be a nice 12" crappie - by far the biggest we caught. A fact not lost on her seven year old little brother! 

She has been given him the needle about it something fierce since we got home.

He is beside himself that his sister, who NEVER goes fishing, caught the biggest fish of the day! 

Sometimes things turn out perfectly, and this time, it did.


----------



## puterdude

That's a great story,it is what family & fishing is all about.Memories to last a lifetime.Glad you had a memorable day.Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## KWaller

Hmmm wonder where those fish were caught at hahaha 



Shortdrift said:


> Thanks to Dick for finding us some crappie. We caught somewhere between 30 or 40 plus one bass. Lot of 9" t0 10" crappie but we only kept nine that were 10.5 to 12.5". Thanks for a fun day bud. I'll be back some and then it is time for you to visit Erie.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude

Buckeye Lake


----------



## Shortdrift

In the water.


----------



## Eric E

When you guys fish for crappie with minnows, how do you hook them, and do you use bait hooks or put them on the back of a jig? Thanks.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Shortdrift

You can hook the minnow through the lips, under the dorsal fin or near the tail. I was using dead, Flash Cure emerald shiners and Dick was using live munnows from the local bait shop. I was hooking mine directly behind the head (shoulder area) so they would have some action as I twitched the float.
Dick tried other methods all of which worked. I believe that crappies will take about any small fish when they are in an active state. This holds true on inland lakes as well as Lake Erie. Now, perch on Erie can be selective at times even when they are actively feeding. Sometimes tail hooked and others dorsal or lip hooked as well as nightcrawlers. Emeralds work best on Erie most of the time.


----------



## GerardV

I generally hook them through the lips because when they are alive they have a lot of action. So much so that they will move the bobber around, which is a good thing. 

Every so often, I will rig a hair type crappie jig with a minnow, but cut off most of the hair. I leave just a little to add to the action and run it under a float. Fishing from shore, such a rig allows me to use the float to give the jig action based on the water action. 

At this time of year, however, it is hard to screw things up since the crappie are feeding aggressively. 

Hooking minnows through the dorsal fin, shoulders, etc are all tried and true options. At some point, it becomes what works for you. That said, you need to be willing to switch to other presentations if your trust option isn't working. 

I am still learning Buckeye Lake and the other Central Ohio Lakes, and did so by trail and error - plus some well timed poaching of ideas from other excellent fisherman. 

On an Internet board the trick is figuring out who is excellent. I don't qualify.

But, the people I learn from, and poach ideas from, do!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

GeraldV..Your post is well noted..I am sure the pro's have to do the same as we.. I have been out and hooked minnows on a jig..All positions till I find the right way ..the next day they did not want anything to do with a jig..plain hook worked..One day they want the minnow hooked through the lips the next has to be tail hooked...Every day is different and we have to find out by trial and error what they want..or where they are or how deep they are..I read an article one time written by a Pro Crappie fisherman...The one thing I never forgot was his remark..( Sometimes it only take 6 inches to catch or not..)When I go to my hot spot from yesterday.. I start where I left off...if they are not biting then I change depths and work up and down then color of jig. or plain hooks...We all have to work on what is working that day..And then comes the day when they have lockjaw....JIM....CL...PS I will have to get down to Buckeye and have'' Puterdude ''show me the ropes down there...


----------



## KWaller

How'd everyone do today?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## nicksta500

Well, the wife caught some channel cats and a crappie, all I managed to do was tail hook a shad. I heard the largemouth were on, though.


----------



## flippy7141

first time out and from the information i got on this board i hooked up on 2 stripers. i think thats what theyre called. we had a blast out there and we really only fished for about an hour. both were caught fishing nightcrawlers about 6 inches under a bobber


----------



## KWaller

flippy7141 said:


> first time out and from the information i got on this board i hooked up on 2 stripers. i think thats what theyre called. we had a blast out there and we really only fished for about an hour. both were caught fishing nightcrawlers about 6 inches under a bobber


Hybrid Stripers or Wipers they don't spawn (I think)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flippy7141

KWaller said:


> Hybrid Stripers or Wipers they don't spawn (I think)
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_



i did snap some pictures so il post them up when i can upload them


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Shortdrift...In your post #101 ..Do you have names for the two happy guy's in the pictures...Are they OGF Members...JIM....CL...


----------



## GerardV

Here is a pic of the one caught at Buckeye on Friday.


----------



## KWaller

Yep thts a pretty nice one 2 they don't have legit stripers on buckeye but they fight legit lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Eric E

Fight is a understament. I was catching that size on ultralight spinning and 4lb test last year.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

nice fish got a belly on it.


----------



## KWaller

Wow can't believe it didn't break it. I don't really like the taste though

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Eric E

All I caught last year were catch and release.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## GerardV

Got another one today. I also watched a group of guys catch seven or eight that were smaller than this one. 
This one is 20 inches and right around 4 pounds. 

I am an avowed saugeye guy, but these things are a BLAST to catch!

Word is the saugeye are biting from the shore at Buckeye as well. Nobody has actually seen someone with one, but everyone "heard" they are biting on the north side of the lake. 

Haven't seen one at Leib's though, just the wipers, a bunch of crappie and a catfish or two.


----------



## KWaller

Haha looks like he's ready to eat it

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crazyekickinit

It's looking like the only way I'll be catching anything at Buckeye is if I'm fishing with the likes of you guys.


----------



## GerardV

Caught them both on shrimp a guy gave me on Friday. He passed me about five and I've been using them ever since. The boy is hooked on fishing - the wipers have him in awe because of the size and how they fight. 

Still, catching them with shrimp is a little strange in my book. 

I think it was Larry the Cable Guy who said there is no sense in fishing with bait that is 30.00 per lb to catch a fish that is .89 a lb. Still, since I am hooked on the wipers, I will buy the el cheapo shrimp next time I head to the grocery store. 

Funny thing is I've never considered trying for wipers until this past Friday. Now, I am hooked. 

This week I am going to get out after saugeye and will hopefully have the 3HP motor for my jon boat running and get out on the lake.

But, if not, I will stalk saugeye from the shore, and always make time to get after the wipers. My son is always along for the ride. Over the last two summers I've posted stories about most of our fishing adventures, including the time I had to dive in the lake to save one of my favorite fishing poles.

Tough to beat having a fishing buddy though. Like golf, we can fish until I am too old to get out anywhere. I hope that is years and years away. By then, I hope we are taking his son out as well. 



KWaller said:


> Haha looks like he's ready to eat it
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## killingtime

hey gerard maybe we can get together with your son of course and catch them stripers trolling. starting about the third week of april trolling shad raps will be very good. we can give your son a good work out. we will of course be tring to catch saugeye also. good fishing.


----------



## flippy7141

crazyekickinit said:


> It's looking like the only way I'll be catching anything at Buckeye is if I'm fishing with the likes of you guys.



i wouldnt say that. i had never really gone freshwater fishing at all and my girlfriend had never gone fishing period but she kicked my butt on our trip to buckeye saturday. She used to always say fishing looked boring and she wouldnt like it but now shes always asking when were going back out to the water. I really need to get some shrimp and give those a go as well, seems like they really like them. Gerard that fish looks like it was a blast to catch. Ours were a bit smaller but still fun as hell haha.

edit- for pics


----------



## GerardV

Killingtime - I will gladly take you up on the offer!! We prefer saugeye fishing - the wiper fishing popped up by accident, a very nice accident. 

Gerard



killingtime said:


> hey gerard maybe we can get together with your son of course and catch them stripers trolling. starting about the third week of april trolling shad raps will be very good. we can give your son a good work out. we will of course catch saugeye also. good fishing.


----------



## GerardV

crazyekickinit said:


> It's looking like the only way I'll be catching anything at Buckeye is if I'm fishing with the likes of you guys.


I am still learning Buckeye and am far from being an expert. Although, I never consider myself an expert at anything because there is ALWAYS something to learn.

I am learning through a combination of trial and error, plus poaching good ideas from other people. 

The trick is figuring out the truth about how people are catching fish, and who is truly passing good information. Sadly, there are people out there who don't always tell the truth about how and where they catch fish. 

Some lie to cover their favorite spots, etc, and some lie to pump up their own standing. 

Too many want to be the first with the good scoop and claim one fish caught is a bunch of fish caught. There is a bait shop near Buckeye, according to the owner the fish are always jumping into people's boats and jumping into the shore fisherman's arms. We know why he tells such great stories! 

Still, relying on others is only about 25% of the equation. To truly catch fish you have to go out there and try. There is something to learn from every visit to the lake, whether you catch fish or not. 

A guy I know keeps journal of every trip and includes the weather to very fine detail, the water temp, the time of day, what bait catches fish, what presentation worked, but also what didn't work. 

He also keeps an eye on people around him to see what they are catching and what they are using to do so. 

The binoculars in his boat are not only for watching sunbathing beauties!


----------



## goose commander

nice pics Gerardv. are you working that shrimp off a bobber and around srtucture?


----------



## GerardV

goose commander said:


> nice pics Gerardv. are you working that shrimp off a bobber and around srtucture?


No, I caught them off the bottom about 50 ft off a rocky shoreline. But, another group caught 8 smaller wipers fishing a minnow very shallow below a bobber - they were really close to the point near the Leib's channel. 

Seems like the bigger fish were on the bottom and the smaller fish were higher in the water column.


----------



## st.slippy

KWaller said:


> Hybrid Stripers or Wipers they don't spawn (I think)
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


They don't spawn successfully, or at least that is what conventional wisdom tells us. However they go through the process. If you cut a female saugeye or wiper open you will find the egg sack, and they sure fill up. You can also catch the males milting. They go through the same instinctive process as the parent species, just are in most cases not successful. There are a few studies which indicate it is possible for saugeye to spawn, but that is very controvesial


----------



## KWaller

Got bored and read this whole thread again, caacaacaacaabin fefeveeerrr is setting in

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GerardV

Get out there and fish. Based on what I'm reading on the forum there are fish to be caught, at least at Buckeye.

If it is about freezing, it is warm enough to fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

KWaller said:


> Got bored and read this whole thread again, caacaacaacaabin fefeveeerrr is setting in
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


cabin fever????,been one of the mildest winters i can ever remember.... Plenty of water to be fished, and plenty of fish to be caught! go get em!


----------



## KWaller

More so fish fever haha, cause I can't catch them lately. Just can't wait to catch em like last march again 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim

Uh they been biting like March for last couple weeks. Fishing has been prime especially this week and last. Man this winter has been awesome for casting even with my home lake Alum a mud pit.


----------

